# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی دانشکده های پزشکی؟

## Dr.med96

لطفا اگه کسی داره بذاره

----------


## Dr.med96

> لطفا اگه کسی داره بذاره


دوستان؟؟؟

----------


## 12345678910

> دوستان؟؟؟


نمیدونم چرا هیچکس جواب آدمو نمیده ناتاناییل

----------


## omid94

تیپ یک تهران بهشتی اصفهان شیراز تبریز بابل
تیپ دو بقیه دانشگاه ها
تیپ 3 دانشگاه های تازه تاسیس مثل البرز آبادان دزفول
این تیپ بندی ها صرفا به خاطر قدمت دانشگاهه و یه سری مسائل رفاهی وگرنه اول و آخرش به خوت بستگی داره باید تا میتونی رفرنس بخونی آپریل باشی و همش دنبال کیس و معاینش و علائم و برقراری ارتباط بین علائم و اشتراکات علائم و در یک کلام بستگی به استعداد و تلاشت داره البته هرقدر تیپ دانشگات بالاتر باشی راحت تری ولی لزوما بدون این چیزایی که گفتم در یک دانشگاه تیپ یک پزشک خوبی نمیشی

----------


## Mahya14

> تیپ یک تهران بهشتی اصفهان شیراز تبریز بابل
> تیپ دو بقیه دانشگاه ها
> تیپ 3 دانشگاه های تازه تاسیس مثل البرز آبادان دزفول
> این تیپ بندی ها صرفا به خاطر قدمت دانشگاهه و یه سری مسائل رفاهی وگرنه اول و آخرش به خوت بستگی داره باید تا میتونی رفرنس بخونی آپریل باشی و همش دنبال کیس و معاینش و علائم و برقراری ارتباط بین علائم و اشتراکات علائم و در یک کلام بستگی به استعداد و تلاشت داره البته هرقدر تیپ دانشگات بالاتر باشی راحت تری ولی لزوما بدون این چیزایی که گفتم در یک دانشگاه تیپ یک پزشک خوبی نمیشی


مشهدهم تیپ یکه

----------


## 12345678910

> مشهدهم تیپ یکه


ایران چی

----------


## Mahya14

> ایران چی


ایران هم تیپ یکه

----------


## 12345678910

> ایران هم تیپ یکه


بنظرت ایران یا اصفهان

----------


## Mahya14

> بنظرت ایران یا اصفهان


 اصفهان رتبه های پایین تری رو می گیره. منظدرم اینه که قبولیش آسون تره. ولی فکر نکنم از نظر سطح علمی اختلاف چندانی داشته باشم. اگه من بودم ایرانو ترجیح می دادم

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

رتبه بندی دقیق نداره ؟ اینکه با چه رتبه هایی میگیره و ...

----------


## arefeh78

> اصفهان رتبه های پایین تری رو می گیره. منظدرم اینه که قبولیش آسون تره. ولی فکر نکنم از نظر سطح علمی اختلاف چندانی داشته باشم. اگه من بودم ایرانو ترجیح می دادم


 از اصفهان بودنش تو تیپ یک که اطمینان داشته باشید چون شیراز مشهد بعد اصفهان هستن ولی ایرانو ندیدم تو تیپ بندیا نمیدونم چرا ؟؟ و اینکه رتبه قبولی مهم نیست برا تیپ بندی فکر کنم مهم قدمت و تعداد مقالات بین المللی و سطح علمی استادا و تعداد کنفرانس های برگزار شدست که مورد بررسی قرار میگیره</p>
<p>
    البته همین الان دیدم حتی ایرانم بعد اصفهانه>
<p>

----------


## hamed_habibi



----------


## dorsa20

> تیپ یک تهران بهشتی اصفهان شیراز تبریز بابل
> تیپ دو بقیه دانشگاه ها
> تیپ 3 دانشگاه های تازه تاسیس مثل البرز آبادان دزفول
> این تیپ بندی ها صرفا به خاطر قدمت دانشگاهه و یه سری مسائل رفاهی وگرنه اول و آخرش به خوت بستگی داره باید تا میتونی رفرنس بخونی آپریل باشی و همش دنبال کیس و معاینش و علائم و برقراری ارتباط بین علائم و اشتراکات علائم و در یک کلام بستگی به استعداد و تلاشت داره البته هرقدر تیپ دانشگات بالاتر باشی راحت تری ولی لزوما بدون این چیزایی که گفتم در یک دانشگاه تیپ یک پزشک خوبی نمیشی


آموزشي. دبيرخانه شوراي گسترش دانشگاه هاي علوم پزشكي - تيپ بندي دانشگاه هاي علوم پزشكي

----------


## لام افشاری

تبریز قطعا بعد تهرانه

----------


## لام افشاری

شک نکن تبریز هم تو خیلی چیزا از شهید بهشتی سر تره...... :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99): 

برچم بزشکی تبریز بالاست :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## لام افشاری

up

----------


## لام افشاری

up up up

----------


## لام افشاری

[IMG]http://forum.konkur.in/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExMWFhUXGB8ZGBgYFx4YHhcdGxgYHxgaGB  gaHSggGx0lHR0fITEhJSkrLi4uHR8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0O  GxAQGzUlICYtLy8vNS8tLS0tLS0tLy0tLy0tLS0tLS0vLS0vLS  0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIALcBEwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAgMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFBgMEAAECB//EAEcQAAIBAgQDBQQHBAcIAgMAAAECEQADBBIhMQVBUQYTImFxM  oGRoUJSkrHB0fAHFCPhFRYzU2JygkOToqOywtLxY4MkVLP/xAAaAQADAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUG/8QANBEAAgIBAwIFAgMHBQEAAAAAAAECEQMSITEEUQUTIkGhYdE  UMoEjQlJxkaLwFVOxweGS/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwBRuWiPOoiTVxzULV7KkeZ51ckM13aPiHr  Ulm0DPlU2WNqbkX5irY3cNawV4rcVpIidjrsay5UVv2h uVZyipJp 5ipOE1JcpoOXMVe5BiDsc51 VQviL3Nf I/lR3CYWbaGPojr0FcXcH5VzR6LB7r5Ly NeIJvTJf/K wCN679UfaP5Vybt36q/E/lRo4UTtXSYIRsD8a0/BdP2 TFeN JP8Af F9gGr3j9FfifyrpxfG6AepI/CjtjDZXXl4l 8UaVENm3KxECQBqxkiQdI84nXcRrlPpcEf3fk6sHifiGVO8tNf  RfYR2W/AOQQdjJg1HmvfVX4mnDjajOFCgeEAxzyu4mdztzoaMNvpzpw6T  A1 X5Jz K IY5Usl/ovsAQ976q/E11aF5jAVep1MAcyTyFHVwoC/OtXcEzEqYyg7CRJ6nr5f 6p9Hg7fJkvGfEOXP4X2Al1bynZYIkHxCR1Ejao893ovxNMtyyw  i5dKIB7Ph3gyAF3fpA5fGoUs5hIGh2zaHykCQKUekwfw/JWTxfr09snwgBN3ovzrcXoBhddt9evuo81sqJAUkmNzHXXry0r  Qt6ZCJfNmzSI2iAoE7aRMeVN9Jg9o/Il4v19O8nt2X2AU3ui/Osm70X50fZGJg5SQIMCIjSD5wJPnNcJbAIJG2sbTB29KPwmCr0/JP seIJ15nwvsBB328L863lv75R86ZDcn6CHWYByknzIB EfdNae65MsqkxyB5CBudYHL0qPwuL D5Nv9W63/AHv7V9hZzXvqr8TWwb31R8TTL3rQVCIATvBJAiBz3AnUzqTUjt  cIiLcSTEMN/Rx1 Zo/CYv4PkF4t1v 9/ahVz3vqr8T VbFy99RftH8qZHRiNQmnMDXYCN9oFcdz6fCrXR4H 78sh M IJ7ZP7UL4uXOaCP838qrYm5JnamLG2YRjAHhPLypauVWPpseOW  qKLl4j1PUYtOaV79kivcNcTUw51yVE7V0KVEY8qSSZHNdqhNWh  ZA5Vo03LsaSyVwd2LfhGv6msruzsP1zrKztkebIheoWqZ6iaqM  JHeG5/rrUjVWs3YPkassaDVRaW5p6iT2h uVSvUSe0P1ypES/MPmBVu7QZvoiPgPOo8c7qjEMNBV7Agd2kx7C/wDSKqcXuL3bRGx6Vzyn6WPHjTyxT7r/AJFv kbpJBc8vnRXht13tgk666 /1oEg8R91HOCXgtsT59Oprj6LJOUnbvY97x/p8OPDDRFRt yS9voWu7YQcw0IJGmsGetS2OLhUCFCY1kEDXKBz5ittil6j4io  GuoG1jl0r0GtXJ81Cfl3pOcVijdeQse8fWY7/wCoV0uG1nr75qx 8WGuNLKqAwCCBPi1MkmdNeXpXCYi34ZYaxm8Wo1M GOQgzPOpU0lRpPG5yt0cNh2I0KkD2pIAjlOux1 FaGJvbpcYLrlEgkCdBmIzbVI12wSuYqYKyek5s0HoDFcnEoEHs  5pI9oHwidTr6DltNLUpPcNLgvS6KT4cg53lz5mT72Y7fdU7XWV  SH8TTLEQYAB0BDR7ukVPdxdmDqGGVtC25yjLy0JMiPKt4G/Zyr3jAsSM8tupIXXpAg gqtfv7ELFTpPf/P8AF pUw OJ9m0Mp1IcyQ20grEaCurmJusIAW31KKZP okn4RUlp7IygvExm1XTeRG45a7a1K2IsSCHA2kBhqchnxbe0AJ  21pXGxqORxptfBRtFrUZQSAwbQblZgcxzNSqjc2M lWFxNncuOegZZ3SNfQt8K5v4i1Gjy0kbr9YjbfaDO2tV5ibI8l  pc7IiAbr8qwZuvyisW6PrD4iuzeH1h8RVmVGIp6/KucfiGRCwifMeddG4D9ID3iqfFSDbPiB9/nUT/ACs3wJPJFPuv Sr/AEs4gQpmdx/OimEvllB0GnIUu3D4l9/3UwcKcZBqPjXB0WWcpNSd7H0PjnR4cOKMscUm5e38max6Hu3/AMp5eRpTuU545h3b6j2THwNJlyvSR4GPaJEtaO4ra1yzQapDUX  JpIuNURraXAwrTUjSVons7frrWVlnb9daypEiF6rXW5VZuc6p1  pFGmOO9mqnw78vhUFd2tx61UlsbNWi29Qpv ulTPUSb/AK6VByS5PTsHYXInhHsj7hUHGLI7m5AAOQ6wOmlW8OYtrPJR9w  odicdbu2ruQzC6ypXQgwRIEgwdfKvm3yfQrZHnT4 8rsYXTcRofMDcGh NDznllBOwJ 6jd 34j6VWx0KFaNmB E1olQpTcvzOwSuLXncPvJrP3pD9P5mpuLcNDDvbW27KPvA/CgCprpVJJoh7Og4GH1vmaxBJADSSdNaGIhroyKVDCeJtlGyvIO  8a/eNKhzj63zNUXuMedak09Ii610fW Zrtmgakxz1NDWDVbxVzwsOcUUB0cWn1j86z96X6x dDQlbp6Sf0C2H8c5STG sfeai/eF sfnQ4VujSMv8A7yv1j865OJH1j86oGurPOigLjXv8TfE1PhCwh  pJg8yTQ13pg4dbJtDSdJ5bZdd6GNcmrPFLrsBCddtvXWnmzisP  aW0l0gOyryJ9rQSQCFBOgmlHhWDLXARlAOhkxl0mT5Udx99nu2  xbVYtgBy2mdlgqF5 /zO1ZuJu8k57SYxcRsKLT Eew3LyNItynY4sXcOzwVlGkHlAII/nSXftMsZgRIkSIkV39A0lJM8vrk3TSK8xNRGurlcV6kTmwr0nS  NBmrRM61Tqey2npRJBlW1lyzsP1zrKyzt utarOjFEGI2NVKt4nY/rnVStIm Pgyu7PtD1riu7XtD1qnwaFu5UK7/AK6VM9RJ7Q/XKszja3Gjtf2hazb7pEnMmVnnW3KjYehmTptSfg 0bHve9JTMoBVAwzQDlJIM6k9QNRyp447wW5ibtsWUJKgZiCFAE  82J3yg gFKPajCtcOVVO6rJjLJuRPX1NeHFKke76ty82FutLJbZgoAYgH  KNfpEDTTX3VTew9wAAAkEltdAASJkiY93OiduLFkW3xAuBGUNk  zQc2hIBXMWCjz0G1UcE4vYu3Yw3jVgQfCyldNdGHLT39KErWw2  kqTOf6PZQrA5EZQepEk6lZH30CucJbx3AVIDQABGaY1A5b6im7  tNcZcgYKbebJkBCtCaagarIHL1qtYvW7uRgMio UCdFEEkwAfabQb7RRHHUbG2m6Fu1hiboslWVjHtaQDzgx51Paw  FsXMtwsQCZySS3SIB/lrV4BTeuFijG0w6aqYIMgDNEkctqlFksS9sqls3ANNwPCDB3yz  uB56U3FLklb8Ax GIVbIrtrKsAT4AY3GhHnFcvw9SFhLihQA7FSASY8Ukkdeg2phO  ONs/ww7NZZVLAQCGEbTop1MHQHWs4ti3vC4UR0FtCH7sjwtLGSZGYZ  QDEH2jpVKMauxNyuqAF7hQzHuwzqWCowPMx7WmkTqYqumAK3u7  uKSqjM2QFoEabCRrueVFuG3brWEdWL 0zKBqAAQD4RIIMHWrQw8KGBVnZhMwSymABMddRpGp60lBvgblF  NWBbnBssEh4f2IiT0BXcGK1a4da7tmcvmmFExtE/R1OtGuOXLVvP3hnwFVXLPdsOSwSZiIJgx6xUP9ILetsz2gtlFC  sAYgmNRlILBQZPu6Uq2G1TAd7BWgiMHJLEysiVgmJEeUVD 7JBPi9RBHv0o92XwwxGHt2MwUm8B4hpJdSWJnbKYgDX30b43wK  yC37sWu3SST3ihYhd0ynw6wIP1t VJtIFBy3E23wolipDIcpbxaeEDfUVQs4diTlUnc6a6DfbpTndv  22Vrl4gNb8MlizI0aKAdz5ExprQrCBrt9ntOFUq0sQTPsjaD0H  3UFKC3 gNw3C2e21wCQpiBMnmYAUgwPMUewuARrBVmZbiwACDoCJGwO6g  mYIHuNR28MLeHYMrN7QuEXQh2I8KFddBMz16Vvg2EvDEWWvOcj  6NJgqACRIy7wdwfpD0pxaXJEovai5hDbtWbwzZnYxa8RzKDlmW  gSAfyoXc4ubb 00xEyMswI0I896YL6rN0hs1rL4c0nIRPsliTJkc9elC8dwsKpP  dKVZVLEyXUFAZDHSfTT1rRygsa1LdiUZ Y1HhE/ZnjF17dy06kp3dwpcy5c28zGmszp86o43jiuF3JIJBmco2y6k9  PLarXDLReymFQ yoa4S0KA2Zipb3Rp5dZope4BgstrumZ2lO8gkKSzKGURJVfFvM  761nFxjPUKcZSg490Q8VtWWtZrQAAVTIls2gB3AgEwTHOd YGvSu1/A7dvCI9uFNwqFtiAAn0Php/M0rdpeGBNLeZgkZiyspnXOZaBAII0GsV1dN1CxemXuycuLzN4L  hC9UtjnUVSWedepLg8 f5WX7O3661lZZ2/XWtVicyK I2P651Vq3idj udZw/Di63dzDbljMKNMsADxEknfQAU55Y4o6pHX08HPZFSu7XtD1rb2  srFSRoYmCNORIOo0gxVp8KoS3dViwYjkBvtzJolnx0t eDTy5b7cGPW8DYD3ApYqDOoEnYxAJAmepAru3bzMFmJMTv6aDn  OlU KY84W4cgJIlWDeBoIBDKRI3ArDPmUU4rkxw4HOSlL8ocfFOUcY  dyzWbmaXZU8WYZS7u2sqY9rUAjapuJcVu9y73QkkFWCPoGHhHh  BiAdZB O9L2GS49m6928toXG7zuwrNEAKAxChVMAQC0 WsVxwfHHEobNwEDVZDROoOvhOX6IJgzPw8zhcnsqUb tEuJRXa04YG7qbdrWWLMoBLn2dQdOinYb18fjbuD4haveyViSr  HxLJzid/Z091d4TBOzvfPiayw8KnUlQFWVmQsGZ0EAegYu2nZjuVtYjv7V  w2/wC0SDKZiMpP1gGygggb dNNJpkSVpqwJwvFDEk2rwKxNwsIkyQQRm29qCfzrm5jsmRypy2  ibYM9MyygmWEjWCY9xqHtJie6Nt7UK4UkkFmkGBLSBAJO/OK77H37TWbiXmSQS3jAkA6syknTWdvKpb2b9ikt1H3J CYe1f726UMufAWIgxAMqZJ1E/oVrg6m1ZuOzKufxScpM65dCDAiDoBMjlFC8FbNwIig2gsd4 cqGDRqzNpJJ2HwMVZTjtkYJ7Z/tXlSonxTOUztCiPhFDtISab3DHZV2vrdvtAfRUt6HOASSxLdCW  3FVl4vYS0PAoJvnPm1YjOdCJOgQLpA29Kks4/ukt LvibUlgYBgnKFBB0UHKdp021pNxrtlzyCrtJg7HxQGHIxNUoO3  fBMsiSVc 469pu0KK1vu0Rw4IAtiTGgUiZMEGMvw2rfaDHKLFpxCMjAZU0O  gGZB0iPkOtJfDJVww0O6nzEairWPuB2a4RJIlifpHXXSNPKrWB  pJoj8RFtxYfxOGs4mxdvIoDAZlY6TlEnTSNo21qgcSL7CxhzlD  r4/DAEDnA3OoJ15UIxWKZlAQFFCwyqxCtqSJkmeuvMmoDdyMrW5Vg  AZmfFsSNNvKpUGivMXb Y79iuzTYjOlubbW2Vbjuxyg MciJOYCBE6 U0y3eCO1117wgSQHZZ1BGrAHQSPo7RUPYgr 62Usku73DcvvlfR2n2jliAIEidjTHxHFrbPiME6xsddjFbaYS3  kZKU42oif2wweHS0lgZicwnKSA0aljO b7/ShfCrJu3FVLKy0gFpUDnJYQABqem9Wu0 OW5at5GIupEyIkDUxzny863wnEouYMwL92YyhjI kSZgH06V0xlg5pX8f0MXHO/Sm6f9f6/UN8Y4e9trdv2wiBSIKq8SWyE7iDv1mqRw3c3LdxwHBYBMzFQpM  Zc8QDEzMkUVsXiVQsRMjoCMyAHkTuOdDMJct4jvLbFSEKzmIUC  F3ZlEgSnlIJE61hPFCEXJnUpylUUC8dYv3WbKqFG1yqAsHkB4o  ooOFWbapa70N/Chw58TSvj8OaQR0GwiswWMKlny5SSTpDFVB1y9UaAT5D0qPEYJ  L2IVbeRSbgKQotqW3mZJidNTtXDdUmdLjdyRQvcOFsBLOltmBZ  CwzQZBCyZgxE8prq5gAGNxFytAAtoYmCGUA/WlQPvqbinZ4227u6WW8DJuFpIYagrH0Z56URwOGS4i3UNzVmBL  BYUAAEKwMk880bH1pOTbtGc2scW3 gR7XteuWraL3ZWEAVVKlSBoq3D/aRGpAAEcuYbu7WId7SXCynUkEEgwPE3IielQ469cfEd1Km0oDK  C0Quksse0QZ 0K77OYBLN/O9xFlWU6FZBZco18 en4VcJpTTl7Eq3itdtwLxjhLYciSGVtmHzBHI1Tsb06dsOHOMM  X0ZBcUh1Mgjxg6 rCkuxvXuY8nmQs83NGk6L1nb9dayss7frrWUjiRWva6DUk6Aak  68qr8QxRwl8FGV/BluBW0nRiJHMSNfI1Di3IVipII2IMEe l9rhkyZ51zdX7QfB6XTx0epch7D4o3s7uypnJglguygQMxEkaD  fmDUFrjwKWrJUKQyhm0iFI1GkyYA9KEPiTkyTpmzAdCQQY/XKqrvpXM5Xpv24N7av68j7ebKneyoC IBmAz5SCUUHedqD8f4nbxd2yltIjwsSAszlAEg7KBzqHF40u4M  ACAAvIACI/H1JoZft5WJEEH VPK/Mlq7DjDyoaU7TGaxxu0mFu2nYlvGIE MtmykGI56 npQi9j2w15cijRTI2nMeo/yjWhmaaOcFKX2KXbfe5bfgDOUynqCmuwGnr5VhpUU2Wpyk0lyj  ns9xQ95ed2A7xGmeZ00HoOvSmvtWyi2gJBGIIk7EAgMSdN8wWk  HEYfurptwVAnc8iSN YnnUmN4pcvC2rsW7tcq k/lAqnFSS hKnKNr ppc1t8wbxI48W4WDE6Tt5e6vSP6m4K2ge674q8fFFuEQSJhiJ8  p1nnAmkDAYFr1thb8Vx2EW1ImBMlp5fDYUx8LxjYF8l66pIIJy  HOEjkSRBIjYTE1UZad2thSTlsnTCvb3guHt4YXgXtAhQllVlTc  Mks55DJOvMgH1SOCcWFklHRXtXCM4ZZIHMrqNdeflXHaDiTXr7  k3XuDcFjIBIEwBA8tuVCys0pVISuIxYXi9tTcRVyW2ICZvEUUM  x1PmYnel/GQZC7A/ vlXKt1ojwXBi5eVC6qHPiLGBHMfqPKhukCVs67m0otG3dzOVGd  NyuYSdMo56c6MYrB3cOjYe7a1vwEJMFDykEHmRPPTfWprfAg IQW8qtAYZkyycyxbJBy5SSPFqRB1OtTcc71WKi0jXFZl0K7yVz  IefrvrVLK1FJb3YPAnJt7NUDeD8LR1vJdDLcTrsuhAkAyTPSaF  3uFuX7tfE6mAQwysNZIPqKZXxT3WF1sG9pWMk5gQ7IuUHKROhA  1A1IoXxrB3btxnw6H2ZcTDGJkqDBmPftUuT10hqK0amy3Zz4a3  aNokmG/iapGswFV55 0ZB FTPxzEXHlnW47QDnQNJ9 1XbWJF7BSQdLY09nxJAmBp7Sz13qbsX2Pe/lxd11t2BdCgMCxcqYYZdgM3hknr0pRd7tbouScap7MWe0YvLPe  KFQvIVVZdddiwHyodZ4uVYMoIIPWfcZ3po4nhji5T2CTmzFdJk  mNI6k  qPBuyiHv/wB4aHttAST4vDmkZdTpJ91VGcowuS2JlBOdRYSv8bJtCWu2QrA  hspykLOgjQzm5zy3qvjbxtquJe6C51CnURplU9InSZiOYorYxS  t3Nm6B3eZpt3CCCxLHSTsYG/vq9a4HmxPeOq21nvUfLmkowCrlXeDAiANPjhKbe7OjRWyOuzV8  PisrXAVWJhZD5lEAE6iNdYnpVvt5gRZw2e2oXvMqiPoqQCYJ6n  Qnqw60t43GZL2ZECsRm8MjvIKhWy/QJkggaaE6UT/alxNhcsYcN4bVkM3mzyfksV0WnTS29jmepNpvf3FNe0F9mRbl1  nViEJY5jDae00nSZjavSuylkDCXbOge3iLmhOw0MCeWWdY5DrX  i4fQ9QdPlFe69nnEYh2CKpfcgkn Ekxygt5zIiscvFkStqvYH4Ts5cxTteLd3asjMWG7AKSygcvXlo  dYioMJwy29 5bbwC3dyu5bYL4vCeWnzFOvB2Bw1y2BBuW3IHmxuAfcKWEu5kB  2N7xtpr4xzO/swKvHpjj1e/3KgnSi3sd8WNu45tJlNg2ysW5WCfpHMDLbGda86e0bdx0O6kr8  DT2kByg3AB JP5UqdrbWXEsfrgN8oPzBrp6BveLI6qKfBDYYZRt8fOsqvY9kf  rnWV6Gk4fKQPxvsP6GgmEvBW1ti4TAAP4DnRriDRbf0qxi zJtZL9uWRVZmJP0lQlcu0jNG1cPWS/aJfQ7cMfS2DMZ2bvLZa/4QvNATI10BMZdxtJ5VS4TwZ8TOQgDbYkzHIAfGY3HWn/ABmOsnCk27mYOoVEzDxORlC5dxqdfSaC8Ma3grotO4PgnvASFJ  JOYGBPlz2GtcUZNxbrg6pY4qajfINfBpZYd8DcEMBkcL4lyzJK  kjfYiamvYKziGtJY8LEeItIAOVc0sdDrGoH31V4/eW8bty0PArroZ1zKFJ Kjfr10qvwLiP7vdzMM6kEER1gyAeelW29NrkVq9LexW4pgWw9w  2mIJHMaijPYa3/GLlQREEksAskR7GpJj0qvjeJWcTcvM1s JQLbSFy5QTJgxJJ8644Jxd8K7ZVzhhBWcuo1BnympduHG4o6**  *Yv4nH4ZWe1irZLB8wdSSTqTvvEaR0ir3Zy7aa9NnKDlLB1UWz  lXKCq6QpJMzE6R50pY24b15rlw6tJaNp6D7telSYW6bZV7ZKlT  uNIn9Gm4uUf0EppS3Qy8SxP7vexHcwtw20CkmWBadj1PhPwqLh  7LhbRW M0GVZc0GdwCYzQeY e9AMNbN28GJYscxJgsdFPiO50MUycX47auYMWdrgyqVjRSu7Ts  QfxqGnSiy4yjvJbf8AYHvZcbilW1CArEtoBGYk8 VVeLcObD3DbYgxsRsfSo D3nw91bg1I5dQQQfkat8dx5xN7PGUABQJmAJOp9TVU069jP0uN 4MsMA0nlqPMg6DypswfDe9ttccAXLjAg5SgScoBUjQ89OZpa4d  w17gZ9Aqk67yegFeh4rEquHC8oWBJy6FdR120AOvlSnao0w07t  8FDFfwMRlLCc6qDty8J9419TR/jGHsWg4RCGVCS2afEFnXTKPdr8KCYrAvfxW9ruwiHODObwhRA3  B02MUYxpQ3So71rJgMc0PqoDAHaQQdYg1vKE3WhbGcZw31vcUr  Ss7KoV2gAlVzMYOSSMo5HxU88Ew2GsYRWu4bvL1wkk3MwKgMVA  BOobwlv0Kzg/Zy1afOmMuJZuKVIyhXLAiLZOq9IJ5wIqPtc5spaZFMuMuYksc0  nck6nKSfUGseonK9KW5XTwhzJ/YTMffQDHWkBVQxZJMwDHeCecb  mThHEb7cNsp3zlTmIXuwQTm5uRqJO0g1Pge0YAKvZtB2gd4EEI  gZfaSDm2kRr7XWpuK8LRLbd3e71hdIZtPFnVXzIo0Rc2YfmZmZ  ynJJJblQ0J2zvsjlukNetkhFzMo9nP4YUknaTO/KqvHMcjB2y927AEAEgXInKuRQYaGOsxpVvB9okINtyUdNTAXK0  k6kMubNvoD0pP7TY1kxCBZyqASD5yY8tPvq5ucppS4oUNMYNrm  9i9g7XfoSBbBQblM7NmPIdAIE Zq/wAAwd26jnEXhZS2uST9LKYyDUaaTrQ3hOPUJcuG5ktklFtEZ2b  KNGZhAG8Rr90lsFglAzvcDWdCSSIZifCcpBERuTEaVlJNNouLU  kne9gDH3rNu4rqxdLZLMMsGJQkLyPP5dar9suODGYhryiAVURA  ERMbE8vfV3tuiqgQDW4YLbkhSDv0kjT8qtcI7Df8A4ov3CSWI0  BgBY39kmrjOoW CJ4/2jit2Itob/wCYfhXtfYc4e5hstrXwzdNwSQ x2MW1KqI3kAbkaeUcU4N3EnvFIDbHQnb4x FN3YzDpesYRLqzbbFXFYfWlEy8 TCilPYzyRcY7np3DLa94qodBaOYblfECDMAHf50t3vaLN7RM01  YK6qhshyhVA8zvpMcztzpZu2oYjzI3nnBE0JLga2QEDEYpTyYF  Plm UR7zQztsB3lsj6kfBj dHsVZBu2hHMn/hNAe239pb/yH/qNdfSr9ojHLwB7Hsj9c6ysseyP1zrK9M5yjirRYFRzj7xVC9xS  4JAYqNMq8gB7IHu0oxatk5zrCqWJAmOQ ZFCeIWM0R7Ww/GuDq4rXf0N8N1QJGhBmIM /lVriF/vGzQBOsDkD5ctNaK8C4acQLq92iiBJJKmdIy7wZE9PjV7jHZfK  Lai4uZLYBOwIzHeZ2POdorjjkSdG7xSpNCkZAKqTr89a1f3HQ/fTjwzhNmzL98r3ANNtOuRZ38yfxpdxjqLzraMoCQD98eXKnrjJ  bEyhKDplns/gLd625ZspDQCDyyg7fGqGNw5tkSVMgEEH7 ho92dtoMNevWv7S003UmQUg Jeh0PrBHSr/CnwbsLl1NDBEoYzdWHMabnSla3fYFF2l3FV HMLHfEH2tB/hIPi MVa4Fwe7fzBREKJzSNwSp22kb0w9rcISxCqXUgOBb0jXmZ1jl9  3QVwbiy4dAyXb4YmDaByiRMSRt/70o1bXEqMak4y9gNcRrV90O6aaEjz02NcBxM6/r9RTBxDCXcTF5nQH 72OpAkk7kk egqbgHBcKS/fK8EFQM4VZ0BKsQSCORIPPToOWlbgo6nURYe7MGdPu6VrvBOnv  r0HH2sOmGe3ZwyxkPjc531E AkBRofayzrpFLPFeApaw9q4mY97oxMeGRKiB8PdUqaYPHJEXAX/gs0/SJ9R0NMptvcwisltnyMxOUTpEgab 0THrSx2TVhmXMIGw/nyFNGI7UuoWzYAtwR5jSJJ1GZiRrI8qpypbExinyX weA7 5dtlgrm2GUPpm1IYfMbdfhvE3WQvbuAo6GGnfTp16z5il23duW  sRacX8mcZGOggaEssiAdPjFMnai1fxOVrUXWChWJKqXAAGYawW  nlJ0POK6IZ9NJ8Gbw6rfYuYS1NqyrKrvfjJbfZlfMAQ30TzB35  8q1huAXzbnEfwUQsW7xhBYKwVkiSZO kEazSr2t4yDftXbNwEoPBBkJB0UdIGlGe0HEmWwy3SbhKKQ4MT  IEEg7Hy1riy5ZTeqjrhijH02cXcJZdlt4dmuu7ZGLBVGuggSSA  J1k86sHDvh75tEqxAJGVg0iTGoJgjodRFL9oRhQwMEpuN5UkTP  UlZ99X 13Gzc7q8MohAugjKhggaR7jWmGemaMckNUW0C8arjFNdKMLcQW  g5c2QsATtM8qr9tLmbEuf8Kn4j57U6/tExL28ItpEHdXdMiGPHOjHfMTA1Ov4KmK4PiLiWjibZQiETQq1  0vGUSdCswZ9fOqctUmwUVGK3B/BrZuBkHiykOQCAcugaJ05fOieLxiWEti2wZXYseYYQMvKBrOnO  J51e7HcEOG4lZ7 5bZFDlhblg0ITkBMZtYP8ApNBO1LzirmcF0DHKBCEAgFRMchA5  0oz9VD0XHUXuK5sT 792jMxVvCokzmiAB0EU2Yjh96zYs2b1tBcFuSGckhe8kHTQHSD  9/Kjn7OLQw/D/AN5C63rkKG0IQNAUn/NmOm9WePcHS7muatmID8pbKJbyGmUjyAp5YvIqRWCeh2zyztPw  u7fdblm3mTJpBE7wTB5aDr86u9jrDL/BBlrOJt3GgyB4wjZesQswKcLGAFlmEEMTERz8O3LlQrtLb7m9b  xckkwjLHtZSGU5p09kDY6Cq8tY0mTNvI2N3ZniTO IN0AhSCuUHUKWEtqYlhHLaqwsEjkW3aDzJJJ18zSx2T4/mxLpqovC4YPIgqwAMbaP8aaMW2S5bfqcp9CNPnFZDewNx1lwys  ZAB39xpR7TYhmu5WIbIIBAg66weWh  vUbiBlIOsivFkOgrr6LG3kc74/7Ms81oUa3Llj2R udZWWPZH651lekcpmCxfdliNcwy5TqGnk3lpPuqhjFCXiVZWWC  NNATMEDeAI030q9awlwmVST0POhtmyrzlBL6nLvlE9Y2rzuqkn  I6cNrdcoI2OMW1yMfA6iJZcwf1K8xyJok/aSzctMl0qzE EqpgCNDtoQdIG467UiYq6ZzOCFBgQQdYB 4j41ZtMGgbKCCa8/wDDxb5Z3vrZVukD7is9xlKtGYiQOU8p8utT4 z3bkj2SMwHvgz/AK5HpRqwg3qMYpc7bbAA k10tUcUXbOcJx3Lhu7CAeLxsPpLqYIijPDcDYdASCVI0BMgDyA  0oc IBUr1G8 VRt2aPdq1rEZsylygBAEbgkGJnypRxt3pHklxZz2lxbWctlDlX  cMCc3kNNgPn7qgtSUCwGOfvJ3J0jX1aB76y32Wu7lfj NT3MJcV2JtkGANFMCJ1BG8yT8OlHqRFplhAQO8KsQrDKYOUwR9  KIGvnRbgOJGQhxBJlZ5z/ADFU7nELj2Ewy22gNJYKZ3JPluZnTYVWxXAb926bgXIICqNoA2  rNwclsaxyKPI0O6hZZlEDmRG2opRN0FSpa4bIJK66anQ9TvtVm  z2RxEa5TruxY/DSKOcI7EYu9Ko1nTzj3CSJohj07sU8urZCLhbuS5KaAmCPKatu  h3za/zr0ZP2WXlAz28zDmrD8G/Cr9n9l1xlByqvkzENpzMTV6SNZ5bdtrcILMwy6CI/Kq6cQu25VbrqIKxm0Ou0HQe7WvWbn7M7i6C0GHUOD82INawn7J  i2bMip5u2Y/6cpMfKjTW6YavajyixhUcSxPkBp94po4mouYRHBMAKhE6 AKJ98D4092P2RxvcX7/APt0 dWsT2BK4cYZLIdiS3fd4FCknTwHUqBGgHXrUSSKUmecO4/o5VJGlxsvU5t5 BiqVy5ZbCWrRJNzIyMApJ0Ym3sNYGtelY79mrutu2tsBU3JvA5  pnMVGTSTyIqrh/wBnF/DE3ltJfYAhbecDVhEktlBAGkTzpx23Bu9gFxHjlp7eGa2VYw7E  XUIBIECPPTl1J50o8Yxt8kAXGIENA0AYEkEAdJIEzFO3FOxuKv  G3atYV07rwq7SAfrFmYRqddJrWI/ZdxBiBlQDqHU/iDUtW7NIzSjQqYnj7C3YuMozhvQHKYPoSPvo5wztOFsNoTdMS2  njEeAu51AANW737IMYhBDC7l1hWXf0cgUt3 FPaZzdcLlJXIjqXZp0HgJCgcyekCamUE1uOGRp7HsPH2Q4BGw7  Z1Rd1JIkDUy2p15k1T4fiWdM7qwDezBAEnQ6czrSp2J4k AsN 8XEKMxIsNqwGueY2JPI/KaY8ThAqpds3VNm7DWlZspE6wCfCfiDFaRyaXUhqOpbFvtBxJX  vIinUkAae1lkk6b7fKl3tPetXMPcXvFzAZgM0GVPL3SKIDiHgu  LhYe9GV7shVQc0tltT5kDpyifPuJsXbNbsv4fA/iQkka5t4MzyPKhZW9kthyhGPL3K/DMV3N61dLNCuJkyAp0bfyJr03tAZw1xlMwhYEa7CQdK81x3Dbo  tKz2yuZZMAeHU6NB6a7c69PWyvckKNCu3lFEUzOTVotcHxPe2E  f6yg 8ivIMpGhEEaEHkRvXpvZvGC6gyKbaLAKk5jy5wCN457VHj FYJnfvMTkeSSpsFgCddGG 9dGHN5V7cmEo6khBseyP1zrKe7XZTBkaYy3H Vx8prddH4yHZkeUz0TBcOsWAQiqXgkZmXM2mvOBPkAK8X492cx  SufA1tCSIEAZS0hZXfYEelGn4kmsvPvqL kUU 0TIM6nyrz0nybWvYVbfZNh9cDynX161JZ7HgGQzj4f NMrcSBnU/E/nVX97U/Rb4GtF/Ih/zJcB z601oXGuqDPsPdK6ddPuij3Z/sJgh4r3cFYhQjZjPUsRsKWrWJaTCtvpoegq7ZNyNLdw iE0m5DSiOh7N8KUECFPIjcenhiusNwvh6MCbzMByOgPrCg/OlFu/KwMNdJ/yGulwWJO2Gux/k NK5DqI5YjD8NbWcv8AlzfiK6w1zh1tlZZzLqDLfGJpUTh L5YW59mK4HBceSSMO2sbwOtL1B6R2xPGcE2rWw/n3an5moP6V4eB/YD/AHS0rpwPH/8A65 0K6fgPECCO43H110 dHqHcew4Wu1GGUQqsFGwCAD4A1odqcMDIVgTuQgHxM0oDs3xD 5H 8X867HZniH92v21pUwtDd/W6x0uH/SP/Kuh2ssfVufZH50op2X4hJ8FvX/5BUi9lsePoW/t0qY7QzjtbZnVLgHIwNfdNYO19j6tz7P86WH7KY4xC2hqD7fQ lbHZbH/AFbX2/5UUwtDOvay0foXN9NBr860e2NiYh59KXh2ax/S19s/lVVuxmOJJ/giT9Y/lRTC0Nv9brExDfCuv61Wfqt8vzpU/qfjf/i 0fyrY7I4/raP o/lRTC0Nf8AWux0b5fnW17UWSdn A/OlN yONO4tn/X/KuLXZPHqSQE1P16KYWhvbtRYH1vgPzqG/2lw7AgrcIPQR8CG3pXbszj/wC7t 5xVduzXERtaT/eL dKmP0nnvbMoL7ZFyr4mAmSAXaJJ1OlWsPdvNYtWblo57GbumOg  IIkAtyAgCPIGoO0mEuNjVtZZclEyj6xMEA7e1TJxjBYqyR3tnJ  mnL4gZiJ9k dKcbLhPSxFtYi6odSWBI1mQQNJ YE0U7M22ILK7Kytur5DqBGo1G3I1x2gusQrEAbpHrB/7azgJcIxUSCesbD daJbGbe9jrhcJhBbDveuNd1my9wlC0mCWWDBGsEt50TsYoPbzD  KARsNvML5CvOcdib2o7lvUDN/0zW8Fx65ZQL3BIH0shU9d4oVRKpyX/AKPHZdguIvW5J1JJ35zBPpp7qlxuNvC9cCO UHQA6DQbA0pcC47cts1y5hmy3Dn0BUjwhcwJGxjnUuL4mb9xri  ocrbSOQ0189KepN7ClCUVbGpcdcjXKT52kJ OWspatYho/s2 z/KtUUQPiY3hf0cNPun8TUq8RwP0cEvvUD8DSfgMJigWIw9wz0U fQVes8Px3LDvJ/wAJH3ippjuISvYjCTIwp9O8Mf8AT NRnEYZmOXDsoH P89aq/1f4g3 xj1YVJb7JY/WUXWPpDT50eruHp7BTC9ou5GW3YUCZkksT86mTtffbZUHu/nQxexONP07Q9ZP3VNb7B4vnftj0B/Kk0 41Jdi0e19 d0 Faftbe svuA/KoV/Z3d54ofZqVP2cHni2 x/Olpfcer6EL9qMQAT3nyH5VUvdq75kC9FFG/Z7biGxTfCP 6sHYHBqZbEN9sD8aaj9Ran2Bf9Z75Ei6Z9/wCdZY7R3ySGusI6Mfzom/ZDhqxmxBH/ANq1InZDhu/fT/8ActFLuFy7Al M3Jzd9cn/ADmuxxq4d7z/AGz dFR2Y4YP9r/zRWHs7wv 8/5n8qKQXLsLx4453vN9o1EnGnP 2b7RplXs/wAK6g/6ifwrQ4NwgE7b9W/AUUguXYXk4y063j9o9K7XjLf3rfaNHxwjhHQfF62eFcI6D4v VKojuXYAPxpv71vtGt2OMEg/xWn/ADGjZ4ZwjoP Z VdDhXCen/9KKQXLsBrfGGUyLrfaqf nXP 1Oh60VXhvCeQH/H613/RfCjyX/joqIXLsCBxt/74 41tON3P71/tH86I3 HcKX16AtUC4PhZ jcH2vwpUu47l2Kj9o7gP9sdhzPn51He7Q3okXm J0 dF04Dwt9Q3/EQfgRWDs1w0jw3P ZRS7hb7HlnFL3d4qzfDAM5LggR4wTJ9SYPvori 0V29l71g8bFgTE7xr5UY432cu411D/u9lLWinvF8QnQAKTGvpVS32LKiCFbzXEKPxNVVibYr8fuq9sTl  BDSIBE6HfXpVrs/cVLS BWkkkmZ38jVrifZgr4mZkUTCr/FLgggrIYD2SRPntUHAOBynjzoBscp YzCOvOmS2Fji1H zX4kVYw IQ/QXQ8z EVQHBG5Mfj dTYfgN7Zc7egn7hTpitBFblgsM2FsMSNZHTqo0 VW7t 0dO4Rf8AIY Ux8qCDg9wHV3B22HwIpgwfYq7cQOmJ02hkKmp017l6k Sql21H9m3yrdX17CYkad9b B/Kt0b9xbdiZu3N3lbX3z/AOVU73bnE8lQeg/Oa1WUimbXtXimJ8cAf4V/8a1c7SYn 9PuAH3VlZTSCys/H8RBPfP7mP51Vvcev6fxn218R1NZWUqCyo/G8QTPeNHn7o/GtHiN3c3G QrKynpQtTN2 IMZGZvjUpxPUt8T dZWUlFD1M5bEL0 NQ4biIymd5OsVlZT0oWpnJxuv/uo/wB XefhNZWUaEGtk6cUT9Co34ipBIHPp5VlZT0oTkyE40QCF332/OtnG/4dPdWVlGhC1sz kf8AD8hWf0lqIGn65Vusp6EDmzo8V/wV0/FViQPlWVlPShamZZ40sEjr0qZePVlZU0irZvE8ZUg6fKocPjxp  5j1rdZUuCK1Oi3bxq6A 6u7/ABEAb Q35msrKehULU7K74ognxGPU1ze4gwG56b1qspKKHqZDa4o0 007b0SHE3jS43yrdZT0oNTO1xRIEMw1nYffFSLxy8pP8Rz0GYj  7qysqJIaZatdoMQROdvifzrdZWUAf//Z[/IMG]

----------


## لام افشاری



----------


## amirhossein78

تبریز که بهترینه  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## amirhossein78

Up

----------


## amirhossein78

Up again !!!

----------

